# Youtube Channel



## hightimes2 (Apr 13, 2009)

I was really inspired by http://www.youtube.com/user/JaneyfromKorea to create a channel. She has a lot of courage and strength and has made lots of progress in her SA.

My channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/dmaaack

If any of you guys have channels please tell me about them and I would love to subscribe and interact with you.


----------



## Chris1987 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah iv also come across Janey's youtube channel, very inspiring indeed, you also have +1 subscriber


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

god i wish i had enough guts to start my own youtube channel lol, that would be so exciting and fun. but i don't even have a camera =[


----------



## hightimes2 (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah, im anxious just talking to a camera.. hopefully i will get better over time. i mumble a lot.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i watched and thought you did a really great job, better than most even! =)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I subscribed.


----------



## hightimes2 (Apr 13, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I subscribed.


thank u


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

*Youtube*

I subscribed! I subscribe to everyone, lol.

http://www.youtube.com/user/joyfulseraph


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll subscribe 
Heres mine
youtube.com/bcbg330


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I subscribed to you =) I'm thinking of making one in the next couple of days, I'll let you know..
even if I don't make some video directed entirely to SA, I think it might help boost my confidence a little.. Either that, or the complete opposite.
But it'll be good to interact with everyone =)


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

ok, I made one


----------



## Chris1987 (Aug 14, 2009)

Genelle said:


> ok, I made one


Hello and well done making the video, i subscribed to your channel


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Chris1987 said:


> Hello and well done making the video, i subscribed to your channel


Thanks so much


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool, I'll have a look. 

I've actually made a couple of channels in the past where I've made random videos, usually montages (but from things I'd filmed) and that sort of thing. When hardly anyone watched them, I felt sh!tty so I'd always give up trying. 

It's funny how you can even feel rejected online. :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Subscribed to both, always good to see people discussing these openly which is so helpful, moreso than most people think. I think I will make some as well, in fact I am going to make one now hehe.

So keep it up, I personally think it's a great way to overcome some fears and find confidence in yourself!!


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

This is a cool idea! I'll consider creating a new YouTube account for this and posting a video a bit later.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok Posted a video myself. Unfortunately I had to use earphones as a mic xD so sometimes you can't even hear what I am saying and the quality is shoddy but anyway.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Dang, so many people from Australia over here. It'd be hard to tell that anyone had SA. I'd make a video - I probably will sometime, but my camera is broken.

I watched someone's video about the Australian slang terms, and I do have to say that it is quite befuddling when a girl walks up to you and says, "Care to take me for a piss"?


o.o


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

^ LOL, it'd be more like "want to come get pissed with me"


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Ha, but it's true! I was invited to play some pool and shuffleboard at Hot Shots once, and that actually happened.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I have an idea. Maybe we should make some videos and share some of the personal experiences and situations we've been through in the past. I think it'd be pretty insightful to hear what we've all been through over the years; perhaps even amusing or entertaining in some cases. I know I'd have one hell of a story to tell if I made a video about my time in boot camp, or maybe even how I had to do a musical skit in front of two classes back in high school in order to pass a class - things like that.

Anyone?


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

ohh haha!!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Genelle, you're #20 on the Most Subscribed list for Australia for this week! Good for you haha. Does that make you anxious? What if you reach #1?


----------



## TMD18 (Sep 15, 2009)

ummm...here's my youtube page...
http://www.youtube.com/user/fastvipa14


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

hightimes2 said:


> I was really inspired by http://www.youtube.com/user/JaneyfromKorea to create a channel. She has a lot of courage and strength and has made lots of progress in her SA.
> 
> My channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/dmaaack
> 
> If any of you guys have channels please tell me about them and I would love to subscribe and interact with you.


+1 subscriber

Mine is here. Hardly post videos though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok I got a mic and made another video. I really did not think it through though and covered nothing lol.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Ok I got a mic and made another video. I really did not think it through though and covered nothing lol.


God job on that Ospi, I just watched yours and Genelle's which was great also.:clap

I may make something similar myself, but feel no where near ready to speak and show my face on there!
I have a channel though with a few random vids.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Jigirk

Laters


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Jigirk said:


> God job on that Ospi, I just watched yours and Genelle's which was great also.:clap
> 
> I may make something similar myself, but feel no where near ready to speak and show my face on there!
> I have a channel though with a few random vids.
> ...


+1 subscription!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Witan said:


> +1 subscription!


lol thanks, nice work on your latest video also Witan, made me smile.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Jigirk said:


> lol thanks, nice work on your latest video also Witan, made me smile.


Thanks


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I doubt your channel will be quite as popular as hers though, seeing as you are not a very cute young asian woman.


----------

